

How Utah Became the Next Silicon Valley - nycmaria
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/utah-became-next-silicon-valley

======
gundyrage
How S̶i̶l̶i̶c̶o̶n̶ ̶S̶l̶o̶p̶e̶s̶ _Utah_ became the next Silicon Valley.
#WeAreUtah

------
VaedaStrike
_sitting in software company office in Draper_

About time they start paying some attention :)

